# Does..



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

everyone eat everything they shoot??? including the pigeons?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I only kill something if I'm going to eat it (or otherwise put its body to good use) or if the animal is suffering.
The only other reason I would kill was if the animal (or human) was endangering me or loved ones.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Pigeons are delicious, if I shoot a pigeon it for sure goes in the pot.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I dont eat the pesty rats, but like August West all the pigeons I kill go for the pot!!! and they are verty tasty...

SSPT...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

99.9% of what i shoot gets eaten by me some time infections you dont see come in to play and some of the snakes dont get eaten but most every thing eles is.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I do not eat the rats. But about everything else gets eaten, unless there are health concerns that arise when cleaning the beast.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

About 99% of the things I kill get eaten, on the exception of some snakes and rats. But if you don't intend to use that animal in some way, then don't shoot it!


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

You still have to respect the life of animals. So if I don't intend on eating/using it, I don't intend on shooting it. Pest and life or death situations are a little different, but treated the same. First, I try to remove with out killing. And if that doesn't work....I'm sure we all know where this goes.

I've heard pigeons are good but never tried one myself. I've enjoyed the taste of every bird I've eaten so I'd be open to it.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

squab


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I never see rats because they are eaten by hawks. But I eat everything else. Even rattle snake. In Az you can legally bag about 8 a day! 
They in abundance and get very big. Good Eat'n on the grill!!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

i eat 99% of what i hunt unless the animal is unhealthy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

you know you can tan there hides useing 91% rubbing alcohal in about a hour on a hot day makes good wraps for slingshots.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes. If I am going to kill it. I will eat it. Unless it is suffering and I put it out of its misery or something.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> you know you can tan there hides useing 91% rubbing alcohal in about a hour on a hot day makes good wraps for slingshots.


 that sounds like a great idea ghost i will have to try it next time


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Ill try it all. Put a little seasoning salt on it.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

No..i don't eat the soda cans and leather pads..lol


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Pigeons are normally ferret food - but surely a nice rabbit or pheasant will go in the pot


----------

